# Why are Medicare Advantage Insurance companies so anxious for customers?



## debodun

Old people start having long-term medical issues and will likely need extensive and expensive medical care, so why are these companies saturating the media, emails and phones trying to get new clients? I thought it was going to be over on December 7th, but I still see TV ads and I did receive a phone all today (ignored, of course) about changing my Medicare plan.


----------



## Pepper

They are anxious for customers because there is a profit for them.  If you have medicaid as well as medicare you can switch any time of year, or if you are just entering medicare.


----------



## Geezerette

Medicare plans closed on Dec 7. Other non-Medicare commercial insurance, where people are buying it on their own or their employer is offering different options is open for starting or changing enrollment until Dec 15.


----------



## Liberty

This article explains it pretty well:

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2020/9/14/1977397/-Beyond-the-Medicare-Advantage-Scam


----------



## tbeltrans

It is a real shame that somebody such as Joe Namath is reduced to hawking insurance plans on TV.  What happened?  He was a big star in the sports world as I seem to recall.  I don't watch commercial TV, so I don't see the ads or have the complaints about TV that I often see in these forums.  The article that Liberty linked mentions him as hawking this stuff and it just seems a shame that the guy has sunk so low, rather than using his sports status to inspire people in more positive ways.

Tony


----------



## Pepper

It is always weird to see Joe Namath hawking this, especially when he says Free Meals and Free Rides to your doctor.  Sounds so disingenuous.


----------



## Jeni

I always look at how much fine print there is in those commercials. i often wonder how many call in not realizing they are specifically targeting those who qualify for both medicaid and medicare.......but want all to call in for the sales pitch to those who are not on BOTH programs.


----------



## Knight

The article says beyond the scam.

Not for us zero co pay for PCP & Specialists.   Meds total out of pocket 2020 $24.00 for me $96.00 for my wife.

Toss in $120.00 every 4 months to buy items we can use like these
Order Summary:
Item ID    Description    Qty
767829387    Equate Multi Level Orbit Toothbrush, Soft - 4 Count    1
202745137    Equate Options Incontinence Pads for Women, Maximum, Long, 72 ct    1
10416120    Vicks VapoRub Cough Suppressant Chest Rub Ointment, Original, 3.53 oz    1
791482107    (2 pack) Equate Maximum Strength Sensitive Extra Whitening Toothpaste with Fluoride, 4 oz    2
20629924    Equate Allergy Relief Antihistamine Tablets, 25 mg, 100 Ct, 2 Pk    1


Order Summary:
Item ID    Description    Qty
19758123    Spring Valley Vitamin D3 Softgels, 5000 IU, 250 Count    1
11994885    Systane Ultra Lubricant Eye Drops for Dry Eye Symptoms, 10mL    2
791482107    (2 pack) Equate Maximum Strength Sensitive Extra Whitening Toothpaste with Fluoride, 4 oz    2
12444552    Genuine Bayer Aspirin Pain Reliever/Fever Reducer Coated Tablets, 325 mg, 200 ct    1

And for us it's a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Victor

tbeltrans said:


> It is a real shame that somebody such as Joe Namath is reduced to hawking insurance plans on TV.  What happened?  He was a big star in the sports world as I seem to recall.  I don't watch commercial TV, so I don't see the ads or have the complaints about TV that I often see in these forums.  The article that Liberty linked mentions him as hawking this stuff and it just seems a shame that the guy has sunk so low, rather than using his sports status to inspire people in more positive ways.
> 
> Tony


commercials are lucrative. He looks silly waving his hands around, as if he is an expert.


----------



## tbeltrans

Victor said:


> commercials are lucrative. He looks silly waving his hands around, as if he is an expert.


I believe commercials are lucrative, but don't these sports people, the ones whose names become well known, make ridiculous sums of money during their careers from both their team contracts and whatever sports gear they associate their name with?  Why, after making all that money, would he have to stoop so low as to hawk product on TV?  Isn't there any sense of shame in that among his peers?  Why not retire quietly and with dignity instead?

Well, I am sure I am out of touch and my questions completely naïve, however that is what crosses my mind when I read this sort of information.

Tony


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

tbeltrans said:


> I believe commercials are lucrative, but don't these sports people, the ones whose names become well known, make ridiculous sums of money during their careers from both their team contracts and whatever sports gear they associate their name with?  Why, after making all that money, would he have to stoop so low as to hawk product on TV?  Isn't there any sense of shame in that among his peers?  Why not retire quietly and with dignity instead?
> 
> Well, I am sure I am out of touch and my questions completely naïve, however that is what crosses my mind when I read this sort of information.
> 
> Tony


Most people never feel they have enough money. The greed of capitalism.


----------



## tbeltrans

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Most people never feel they have enough money. The greed of capitalism.


That is a very interesting point.  

Our retirement was based on when we realized we had enough saved.  I just assumed we should work until age 65.  However, when we found out we could go to a financial advisor at Fidelity (who does not work on commissions), she had us make a detailed budget.  She then ran what is called a "Monte Carlo" simulation whose intention is to determine if you are likely to outlive your money (i.e. whether you have saved enough for retirement).  This simulation, at least the way it worked at Fidelity, runs around 300 variations of stock market simulation from before the Depression of 1929 through your expected life span based on a guess by how long your family typically lives.  These variations range from the stock market completely crashing to it doing very well, so you can see worst of conditions and best of conditions.  We did fine even in worst conditions, so she asked why we were still working.  

Anyway, our decision to retire was based on our lifestyle and the realization that there were things we wanted to accomplish while we still had reasonable health.  I retired at the age of 60 and my wife was 62.  We have never regretted that decision, though most of the people around my age that I worked with are still working full time.  How much is enough?  That answer will be different for each person asking it.

Tony


----------



## garyt1957

tbeltrans said:


> It is a real shame that somebody such as Joe Namath is reduced to hawking insurance plans on TV.  What happened?  He was a big star in the sports world as I seem to recall.  I don't watch commercial TV, so I don't see the ads or have the complaints about TV that I often see in these forums.  The article that Liberty linked mentions him as hawking this stuff and it just seems a shame that the guy has sunk so low, rather than using his sports status to inspire people in more positive ways.
> 
> Tony


It's easy money, who can't use a few extra bucks? He played before the really big contracts.


----------



## tbeltrans

garyt1957 said:


> It's easy money, who can't use a few extra bucks? He played before the really big contracts.


I would be ashamed to be hawking stuff in an infomercial on TV or anywhere else.  I guess we just have different views on these things.

Tony


----------



## garyt1957

tbeltrans said:


> I would be ashamed to be hawking stuff in an infomercial on TV or anywhere else.  I guess we just have different views on these things.
> 
> Tony


I guess, I see nothing wrong with it. What puzzles me is why the companies think a celebrity will somehow convince me to use their product.  Tom Selleck does those reverse mortgage ads and he's still working. Like I said, it's easy money. Years ago, and maybe still today, mega stars who didn't want to stoop so low would do commercials strictly in Japan. They'd make big bucks and no one was the wiser.  You can see some of these commercials on youtube. People like Sylvester Stallone and Striesand at the height of their fame did them.


----------



## garyt1957

debodun said:


> Old people start having long-term medical issues and will likely need extensive and expensive medical care, so why are these companies saturating the media, emails and phones trying to get new clients?


The more people they sign up the more they spread out the risk. Believe it or not, more old people are healthy than you'd think. My Dad is 96 and has no real ailments. He takes two pills and has been healthy all his life. He helps cancel out the people who aren't so lucky.


----------



## tbeltrans

garyt1957 said:


> I guess, I see nothing wrong with it. What puzzles me is why the companies think a celebrity will somehow convince me to use their product.  Tom Selleck does those reverse mortgage ads and he's still working. Like I said, it's easy money. Years ago, and maybe still today, mega stars who didn't want to stoop so low would do commercials strictly in Japan. They'd make big bucks and no one was the wiser.  You can see some of these commercials on youtube. People like Sylvester Stallone and Striesand at the height of their fame did them.


In retirement, I have taken short term software engineering contracts in the medical electronics field and these pay quite well (probably not as much as some sports personality hawking insurance though).  I personally prefer to have some dignity in what I do.  As I mentioned, we just have very different views on some of these things.  Nothing wrong with that.

Tony


----------



## Dudewho

Liberty said:


> This article explains it pretty well:
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2020/9/14/1977397/-Beyond-the-Medicare-Advantage-Scam


An article form "All Unions Committee for Single Payer Health Care"? 
They may be a LITTLE biased....They left out as much info as Joe Namath did in the commercial.


----------



## Packerjohn

tbeltrans said:


> It is a real shame that somebody such as Joe Namath is reduced to hawking insurance plans on TV.  What happened?  He was a big star in the sports world as I seem to recall.  I don't watch commercial TV, so I don't see the ads or have the complaints about TV that I often see in these forums.  The article that Liberty linked mentions him as hawking this stuff and it just seems a shame that the guy has sunk so low, rather than using his sports status to inspire people in more positive ways.
> 
> Tony


I remember Johnny Cash peddling some junk on TV way back in the 1990S.  Now, come on!  Johnny Cash recorded over 113 albums & toured the world, had homes in Hendersonville, Tennessee on Old Hickory Lake, another one in Jamaica & I believe they had a nice condo in New York.  Money talks, I guess but I say, SHAME!


----------



## mathjak107

Medicare gives these advantage plans 10-12k a year to cover you ...they then get to pocket that money if you don’t exceed that in pay outs ....it is not just your part b payments you make but they get all that part A money from Medicare to handle you


----------



## Liberty

Dudewho said:


> An article form "All Unions Committee for Single Payer Health Care"?
> They may be a LITTLE biased....They left out as much info as Joe Namath did in the commercial.


Our broker won't write advantage policies, even though he gets 5x the commission for them.  He had a real experience with his mom...said she almost died.

Lots of loop holes in the plan "C" programs.  Its fine as long as you don't fall into one of them.  
Of course, if someone can't afford a supplement then there is no choice.

This is a good site that can answer questions:
https://boomerbenefits.com/why-medicare-advantage-plans-are-bad-or-are-they/


----------



## Happyflowerlady

We have had a Medicare Advantage Plan for several years now, and mine has covered everything that I needed, even the heart procedures and the Pacemaker operation. 
We have the Silver Sneakers membership and can use the fitness center, which we did almost every day until the lockdown happened. 
I get from Humana an OTC benefit of $100 each month, which pays for things like vitamins and lotions and bandaids. 
They even have more expensive items like the BMI Bluetooth scales and fitness trackers, if a person wants those.  If it costs over the $100, you just pay the difference. 
All of my heart medicine comes directly from Humana, so there is never a problem getting my prescriptions, plus there is a vision and dental expense allowance. 
Overall, this has been a great plan for me.


----------



## win231

tbeltrans said:


> It is a real shame that somebody such as Joe Namath is reduced to hawking insurance plans on TV.  What happened?  He was a big star in the sports world as I seem to recall.  I don't watch commercial TV, so I don't see the ads or have the complaints about TV that I often see in these forums.  The article that Liberty linked mentions him as hawking this stuff and it just seems a shame that the guy has sunk so low, rather than using his sports status to inspire people in more positive ways.
> 
> Tony


Big stars = big money = big taxes, big alimony payments, expensive houses, cars & other toys.  No amount of money is enough money with numbers like that.
O.J. Simpson's football pension is $24,000.00/month & it's immune from any judgments.  And he collected it even while in prison.  I'm sure Joe Namath's pension is the same......or higher.  Likewise for Tom Selleck, Henry Winkler & others.

Well, Joe Namath makes a few bucks:    
*Joe Namath's Income / Salary:

Per Year:* $2.91 Million

*Per Month:* $242,500

*Per Week:* $55,961.54


----------



## SetWave

Yep. Just lust for the almighty dollar.


----------



## Knight

Everyone wants money, why would anyone that is recognizable and already has a lot be any different? Joe Namath is recognizable to seniors his brothers Bob & Jack aren't. I'm pretty sure 20 & 30 somethings would look up Namath to see what he was famous for. So smart advertising uses age appropriate celebrities to reach a target audience. We're that target & it gets attention otherwise there would be no mention of him in the thread.

Funny thing about America being the land opportunity. When someone succeeds that was born into an average everyday family it becomes greed that drives that person. I don't think about what others have achieved why would anyone that lives in the land of opportunity?


----------



## tbeltrans

The mention of Joe Namath was introduced by me.  In that post I gave my reason for doing so.  The ensuing conversation was simply friendly and informative conversation.

I have nothing against the man, but found it odd that he would be hawking insurance after having a well respected career.  Others commented giving their thoughts.

Tony


----------



## Knight

tbeltrans said:


> The mention of Joe Namath was introduced by me.  In that post I gave my reason for doing so.  The ensuing conversation was simply friendly and informative conversation.
> 
> I have nothing against the man, but found it odd that he would be hawking insurance after having a well respected career.  Others commented giving their thoughts.
> 
> Tony


I thought Namath used as an advertising tool to get the attention of people old enough to recognize him was good marketing. What he makes is irrelevant to me.  As I posted America is the land of opportunity. 

 I certainly admire a man that has wealth yet will start a foundation to help children. But that bit of information was lost in the thought that greed was the underlying factor. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=joe...5i199j69i65.5398j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## terry123

Knight said:


> The article says beyond the scam.
> 
> Not for us zero co pay for PCP & Specialists.   Meds total out of pocket 2020 $24.00 for me $96.00 for my wife.
> 
> Toss in $120.00 every 4 months to buy items we can use like these
> Order Summary:
> Item ID    Description    Qty
> 767829387    Equate Multi Level Orbit Toothbrush, Soft - 4 Count    1
> 202745137    Equate Options Incontinence Pads for Women, Maximum, Long, 72 ct    1
> 10416120    Vicks VapoRub Cough Suppressant Chest Rub Ointment, Original, 3.53 oz    1
> 791482107    (2 pack) Equate Maximum Strength Sensitive Extra Whitening Toothpaste with Fluoride, 4 oz    2
> 20629924    Equate Allergy Relief Antihistamine Tablets, 25 mg, 100 Ct, 2 Pk    1
> 
> 
> Order Summary:
> Item ID    Description    Qty
> 19758123    Spring Valley Vitamin D3 Softgels, 5000 IU, 250 Count    1
> 11994885    Systane Ultra Lubricant Eye Drops for Dry Eye Symptoms, 10mL    2
> 791482107    (2 pack) Equate Maximum Strength Sensitive Extra Whitening Toothpaste with Fluoride, 4 oz    2
> 12444552    Genuine Bayer Aspirin Pain Reliever/Fever Reducer Coated Tablets, 325 mg, 200 ct    1
> 
> And for us it's a pretty sweet deal.


Knight, what plan are you on?  It sounds better than mine. You can email me at trondhouston@aol.com if you prefer not to disclose it on the board. Thanks, terry


----------



## tbeltrans

Knight said:


> I thought Namath used as an advertising tool to get the attention of people old enough to recognize him was good marketing. What he makes is irrelevant to me.  As I posted America is the land of opportunity.
> 
> I certainly admire a man that has wealth yet will start a foundation to help children. But that bit of information was lost in the thought that greed was the underlying factor.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=joe...5i199j69i65.5398j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


I don't care what Namath makes, nor did I say anything about greed.  Instead, I made an observation that he was doing these commercials and asked why.  To me, it seemed anti-climatic since he was so highly thought of during his sports career.  Maybe there are others in this conversation that your comments are more properly directed to.  I will leave it at that.

Edit: Normally, I don't join in discussions that are about public figures.  In this case, I had just seen such a commercial and it struck me as rather odd.  That is all.

Tony


----------



## Knight

terry123 said:


> Knight, what plan are you on?  It sounds better than mine. You can email me at trondhouston@aol.com if you prefer not to disclose it on the board. Thanks, terry


https://www.walgreens.com/topic/medicare/UHC-medicare-advantage.jsp


----------



## terry123

Thanks. Will check it out.


----------



## Richard9212

debodun said:


> Old people start having long-term medical issues and will likely need extensive and expensive medical care, so why are these companies saturating the media, emails and phones trying to get new clients? I thought it was going to be over on December 7th, but I still see TV ads and I did receive a phone all today (ignored, of course) about changing my Medicare plan.


----------



## Richard9212

Never give out your phone number to these insurance companies...they will NEVER stop calling you.create a e mail reply just for them...works for me


----------



## TabbyAnn

Liberty said:


> This article explains it pretty well:
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2020/9/14/1977397/-Beyond-the-Medicare-Advantage-Scam


Excellent article.


----------



## Macfan

Why are Medicare Advantage Insurance companies so anxious for customers?

Simple answer, there's more in it for them than for you (ditto for Reverse Mortgage Companies). Don...


----------



## win231

Hey, anybody want a free baseball autographed by Steve Garvey?
All ya gotta do is ask about a reverse mortgage.


----------

